

Ask HN: Difference between selling benefits vs featuers - gamebit07

I am basically a dev. but I do have a SaaS product, which is selling. But my sales skills are not good, and hence conversion rates are low.<p>One advice I get from people is sell benefits not features.<p>Could someone please explain via example, how to do the above.
======
gane5h
Say I'm trying to sell water.

Features: Liquid at room temperature. One oxygen atom, two hydrogen atoms. Has
high specific heat capacity.

Benefits: Helps with the balance of bodily fluids necessary for digestion,
absorption, transportation of nutrients, creation of saliva, maintenance of
body temperature.

------
dandrews
O Bog, how I despise semantically null product briefs that promise to
"synergistically increase your profit potential" or "apply market-leading
holistic techniques to help build world-class infrastructures" or whatever.

Please, please, just tell me: What does your product _do_?

